# Chopped. I torture myself.



## Kaya (Jun 10, 2014)

Love this show. But dayum!! I drool all over my keyboard.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 11, 2014)

I watch chopped too. I'm glad I'm just watching and not one of the contestants. I'd be wearing one of those bloody gloves.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 11, 2014)

I wanna eat everything they are cooking!

Another one I love to watch is Cut Throat Kitchen. They are so devious, lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)

I used to watch Chopped a lot, really enjoyed that show, haven't seen it lately though.  I agree, hard to watch food/cooking shows without getting hungry.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

I call it food porn  I quit watching since I've been dieting


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2014)

BlunderWoman said:


> I call it food porn  I quit watching since I've been dieting



   "Food Porn"   :lol1:       Love it.


----------

